
Ask HN: Taking a week off to decompress in and around SF, any tips? - pkinsky
I&#x27;m taking next week off after finally rolling out a fairly major code change at $WORK. I&#x27;ve been hovering on the edge of burnout recently, and so I&#x27;d like to break up my existing routines as much as possible, spend some time away from my computer, have some fun. For me that probably means some hiking, a little climbing, hitting any tourist sites I haven&#x27;t seen yet, maybe renting a car and getting outside of the city for a bit. I have a few ideas, but I&#x27;d like to see if the HN community comes up with anything.<p>After all, I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m not the only person here working in or around SF who could do with a week away from work to decompress.
======
jefflinwood
I'd strongly suggest getting away from the city. If you've only got patience
for a short drive, Costanoa in Pescadero (halfway to Santa Cruz) is a great
getaway for a couple of days.

Further away, I'd suggest Trinidad, Pinnacles National Park, Lassen National
Park, Placerville, Shasta - almost any direction you go outside the bay area
counties will be great. Even the San Joaquin valley is a great getaway for
Yosemite and Sequoia National Parks.

If you really want to get away from it all, Crescent City/Redwoods National
Park is the middle of nowhere.

------
partisan
It might be cliche, but... wine tasting? We drove up to a winery overlooking a
valley just outside of the city. The drive through the redwoods was really
beautiful. I wish I had the name of the place, but I don't. We went in the
middle of the day during the week so we had the place almost all to ourselves
and had a good bit of conversation with the person pouring the drinks.

Half Moon Bay was another place we went to that paid of well. The beach is a
really good long walk and is really beautiful on a sunny day.

------
siquick
I visited SF from Sydney last week and it's an incredible city.

Spent a lot of my time in The Mission area which is full of pokey shops,
cafes, bars, restaurants and generally cool buildings.

I also really enjoyed the Palace of Fine Arts and its gardens, such an awesome
building

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Fine_Arts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Fine_Arts)

If you haven't been then the SF Giants baseball park is worth a visit, just
for the views of the bay alone.

~~~
partisan
I stumbled upon the Palace of Fine Arts during my visit to SF and was
incredibly impressed. The surrounding neighborhood is really nice to see was
well. The beach is right across the street with a good view of Alcatraz and
the Golden Gate. Overall, it is a good use of time.

------
chmielewski
Go to Point Reyes and hike the trail to Tamales Point, the northernmost tip of
the peninsula. You will not be disappointed.

------
zer00eyz
If you decide to stay in and around the city I highly recommend finding every
good "dive" that there is and trying them out.

A decent list is here, [https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-dive-restaurant-
in-San-...](https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-dive-restaurant-in-San-
Francisco) but your going to have to do your own research. Shalimar is
recommended here, and the one near union square is a HOLE in the wall you
wouldn't eat there on your own from the looks of the place but just do it. I
also have a soft spot for Reds Java House.

------
akg_67
Go to Yosemite or Lake Tahoe for a week. Just be a tourist or camp in a tent.

------
randycupertino
Gray Whale Cove beach in Pacifica is my happy place. There are nude men there,
but it keeps the crowds away and they don't harm anyone. Gorgeous beach,
peaceful and "secret." Stop and grab sandos from Colombos on your way!

Also Chit Chat Cafe in Pacifica is a great place to while away an afternoon
drinking coffee with an ocean view.

------
lsiebert
Do you enjoy board games? If you are free Thursday night, I know some people.

------
askafriend
I'm sorry, we don't do that in this city. What is "decompress" anyway? /s

~~~
tenismyanswer
It means to unzip the source code tar ball and get back to work slave!

------
tmaly
I would suggest hiking, maybe taking some nature photos. Its one of the ways I
decompress, but I do it on the East Coast.

------
bayonetz
Go camp in Big Sur.

